# Instagram



## msmack (Sep 2, 2018)

Have been uploading to Instagram for years using LR and Jeffrey's LR/Instagram plug in.

All of a sudden I am getting this message when going to Publish  

?:0: attempt to index field 'media' (a nil value) (1)
    C:\Users\Owner\Pictures\AAAAPictures-2005\11-05 Mare Island\CRW_6014-2.tif

Have tried to contact the LR/Instagram site but have not received any information back.

I cannot send anything to Instagram anymore


----------



## msmack (Sep 2, 2018)

Read somewhere there is a new version which I downloaded but there is no instruction how to add the download to the Publishing Manager.
Any way to get hold of L/R Instagram for help?   Any advice how to get the new download to work?


----------



## LouieSherwin (Sep 2, 2018)

You mention Jeffrey's LR/Instagram plug in", however, a quick check of his lightroom-goodies page does not have a plug-in for Instagram. In fact the only reference to Instagram there is several notes indicating that the Instagram API does not allow him to post directly to Instagram from Lightroom. 

It seems that your plug-in comes from a different source. There should be some additional information in the "Lightroom Plug-in Manager" for the plug-in that has stopped working. 

-louie


----------



## LouieSherwin (Sep 2, 2018)

A quick google search returned this: LR Instagram 

This is probably what you are using.

-louie


----------



## msmack (Sep 2, 2018)

LouieSherwin said:


> A quick google search returned this: LR Instagram
> 
> This is probably what you are using.
> 
> -louie


Yes, that is what I am using.    There have been some changes to the program, I have downloaded the new version but I don't know how to install it.

I believe there are several people on this forum who use it and i can use some help.


----------



## Ed Anderson (Sep 2, 2018)

On my Mac, while in Library, Click the File Menu, About 2/3rds the way down is Plug-in Manager, select to open a dialog box of plug-in installed, click Add on the lower left.  This will open another dialog box, navigate to the plug-in, select, and click the Add Plug-in button.

You can also remove the old plug-in by selecting it in the Plug-in Manager a clicking remove on the lower left.


----------



## Ed Anderson (Sep 2, 2018)

Then you'll need to Add the new service in Lightroom Publishing Manager.  Its under the "+" in the Publishing Services pane.   Finally, authenticate teh service with your Instagram account.


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Sep 2, 2018)

I have the same issue and i submitted a support call for it on aug 19 but there has been no updates on that. 
However, in most cases the photo is published on Instagram after a while but in Lightroom is being showed as unpublished. The next time i hit the publish button the photo will be published again (and again...). 

?:0: attempt to concatenate field 'code' (a nil value) (1)
    F:\Archief\Origineel\2018\2018-08-08\RM_20180808_171403.dng


----------



## msmack (Sep 3, 2018)

Thanks Louie, you are correct.   I watched this video  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJMxTFi5r7Y   and he Does explain how to install.  Make sure you have downloaded the latest version.    Even with Erwin's explanation it took me a few tries to get it right.   Seems all is working now.    For those of you who use Instagram this is a wonderful program for publishing from Lightroom.


----------

